# Sandy Sand



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone planning on "borrowing" some sandbags since Sandy is over? I've been eyeing them all day. :drooling: 
Too bad they don't use PFS for sand bags.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey now _That's_ finding the good in a bad situation :thumb:


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

Haha when I first saw this topic I was confused. How much sandier can sand get?


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

I use sand out of a tube sand bag in my 20g.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

How does it look? Is it easily kicked up?


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

Took forever to wash. Very natural, looks like fine gravel. Not uniform.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Guess I'll just get some PFS then.


----------

